# Maskless German Shepherd?



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and I really hope I attached my picture correctly. I can't seem to figure that out, lol. Can anyone tell me if my puppy looks like a maskless shepherd? I would appreciate it, thanks.

Donna


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hes a cutie!! I dont know much but to me id say he was a huskie mix?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought huskie mix too


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with the previous posters. Looks like has some Husky in him.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

At this young of age it is hard to tell if this is a pup with the reverse masking gene or a mix

Did you get the pup from a reputable breeder? do you have papers showing the pup is pure bred? did you see both the sire and dam? did you see the littermates?

either way cute pup


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cutie! Time will tell


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, to be honest, we didn't do any background on the breeder. We did see one other littermate and they showed us the sire and dam (but I guess they could have shown us some shepherd off the street, huh? Lol!). We have her papers stating she's a german shepherd. Either way, we love her and she's so darn smart. Just wondering about it because we were noticing the husky resemblance too as she gets older. Thanks for your inputs. Any other opinions?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Did the parents or other litter mates look huskyish?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

i found this pic of a maskless


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

great word, Huskyish, German Shepherdish, .



Zoeys mom said:


> Did the parents or other litter mates look huskyish?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The pup could be purebred. My girl has the reverse mask.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a picture of the sire. The dam looked like your typical shepherd with the dark saddle.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just thought I would share a piture of our other girl, Dakota. She's two and thrilled with her new playmate.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

littlebit722 said:


> Well, to be honest, we didn't do any background on the breeder. We did see one other littermate and they showed us the sire and dam (but I guess they could have shown us some shepherd off the street, huh? Lol!). We have her papers stating she's a german shepherd. Either way, we love her and she's so darn smart. Just wondering about it because we were noticing the husky resemblance too as she gets older. Thanks for your inputs. Any other opinions?


I definitely see some husky in there. What kind of papers do you have stating she's a gsd? Where did you find the breeder?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> i found this pic of a maskless


Maskless what? Beagle?


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

We have ckc papers. The papers list the dam, sire, their ckc #'s, breeder's name, address, phone number etc. We found them online. I know, I know not the greatest thing to do  But we weren't looking for a showdog and the price was right.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

yea he kinda looks husky but at the same time he looks full, i think he may be full  agreed time will tell


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

There are 2 CKC's. Continal and Canandian. You do NOT want Continal. They are Phony. You can send in a pic and if the dog looks PB enuff. It gets papers.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bty huskyish or not he's a gorgous baby and he will male you very proud one day.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Darn! It's Continental. But hey, she's a gorgeous girl, extremely smart and we're happy with her so I guess I can't complain. Not to mention that with four children, we really couldn't afford a very expensive gsd, lol.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

littlebit722 said:


> Darn! It's Continental. But hey, she's a gorgeous girl, extremely smart and we're happy with her so I guess I can't complain. Not to mention that with four children, we really couldn't afford a very expensive gsd, lol.


Sounds like you've got the right attitude. Good luck raising your puppy they can be a handful and don't forget to keep posting pictures as she grows.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I only paid 200$ for my girl. No papers and I could care less she's been wonderful. I could not afford much more than that way.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

You guys remeber discussing this dog?

sako | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/131728-black-white-wolf.html

I don't know if your pup is PB or not but I hope you post pics as it grows.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got my girl for $25 and no papers, nor is she registered with any club. I love her anyways! Oh and we love pictures!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

DNA would tell for sure, but if it's not important have her spayed and enjoy your baby. I owned a 1/2 Husky 1/2 GSD many years ago, and Elan was a 100% joy. While he had a Husky's attitude towards Obedience (as in ... "oh yeah?? Well I can run faster than you can to reach me... he he") We never regretted his mixed ancestry once. And he grew into a stunningly handsome fellow!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Good looking lil critter !!! Hard to tell if he'll be maskless at this point. 
I've owned one maskless shepherd, he was a GSD-Dane mix. He was a solid golden color from nose to tail ...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

windwalker718 said:


> DNA would tell for sure


DNA testing is inaccurate at best, and a guess at worst. If you do some research on it you'll find that unfortunately a lot of people are getting taken
.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. She is so incredibly smart and we really couldn't afford an expensive shepherd with three children and two other dogs, so we're pretty happy with her. I'll keep posting pics!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think your baby is in the middle of losing his puppy coat, so he may look completely different in the next few months. Adorable anyways!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Btw, here is a picture when she was 4 weeks old. Jackie (our girl) is on the right. Her brother is on the left.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jaggirl47, those dogs are gorgeous whatever breed they are!! I can't wait to see what our girl is going to look like when she's full grown. I'll keep you updated with pics.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I should clarify in case someone is wondering and thinking that I don't know how many children I really have, lol! We have three at home and one in college.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

She could be a purebred. Some maskless/reverse mask GSDs:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_R_Sqi0a8BRc/SbTkgjHcDAI/AAAAAAAAA5Q/Ht2LWbK2IQM/s400/Rin-Tin-Tin.jpg

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/maskless.JPG

Is this possible? - German shepherd dog


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

they look much more wolf-like with the reverse mask, I love it!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

We should all know that there are many different coats, many different color patterns in the GSD. I'd go with GSD myself and if time shows differently, then I'd think about something else. Anyway, looks like a great pup!


----------

